# Emetteur FM pour iPod Nano 4G



## Yyehuklis (4 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour!

Je voulais savoir si des émetteurs FM existaient déjà pour les iPod Nano 4G?


----------



## fandipod (4 Octobre 2008)

Moi je connais un transmette mais je sais pas si il est compatbiel avec les ipod nano 4g. Voici le lien  : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/5334/transmetteur-fm-lcd-pour-ipod-dock-blanc.html


----------



## Yyehuklis (4 Octobre 2008)

Merci mais le fait de devoir le brancher sur l'allume cigare me repousse un peu...

Je possède déjà un iTrip de Geffen pour mon ex-iPod Mini mais celui-ci n'a jamais était compatible avec les iPods Nano de toute manière.

J'en ai trouvé des + récents, compatibles iPod Nano 3G, pensez-vous que ça marcherait avec les iPod Nano 4G?

http://www.itrip.fr/category/65/ipo...dCategory=65&gclid=CNDu3tjBjpYCFQtWtAod_Fi2EQ


----------



## fandipod (6 Octobre 2008)

C'est le lequel?


----------



## Yyehuklis (7 Octobre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> C'est le lequel?


 
Lui:
http://www.itrip.fr/product/5055/nouveau_itripfr_lcd_fm_transmitter_rouge.htm


----------



## fandipod (8 Octobre 2008)

Ok je pensais que c'était pour la voiture... DSL


----------

